# My Dog Has a Tumour :(



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

Today we found out one of my dogs has a swollen body part...so we're have taken him to the doctor. And it turned out he had a tumour and they're going to remove that little part  The operation costs nearly 1500 dollars. Poor doggie..he's going to be ok though I think. My vet said that he's a very good dog and that he can live until he's 20. I almost said 100 there by mistake. He was shaking at the vet and stuff...I'm a little worried the vet may be not good enough, because her cat was agressive and tried biting and scratching me, but she seemed really nice otherwise.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Very rarely do dogs live to 20 year old. I think your vet is saying that so you will do the surgery... Where is the body part?


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope your dog's okay. I had a dog who had tumors once, it was pretty simple to remove them the biggest fear is making sure they're not cancerous. In curiosity why would you think the vet would not be good enough because of an aggressive cat? I know a few excellent vets who have dogs and horses who are meaner than snakes! ;-) Get well wishes are sent to your dog!


----------

